# BLAD..nawet nie wiem jak to nazwac (INIT)

## flakusiek

czesc instalowalem gentoo 2005.0 (20050110)  z NavynOSa(livecd)  i cala instalacja poszla gladko , juz sie cieszylem z nowego gentoo (wczesniej instalowalem gentoo 2004.0 z tego samego NavynOSa i bylo wszystko dobrze) i restaruje komputer, wybieram w lilo nowe gentoo i nagle tutaj cos takiego : 

```

*Starting vixie-cron ...                    [OK]

*Starting local ...                      [OK]  # TUTAJ STAJE NA JAKIS CZAS i nastepnie:

INIT : Id "c2" respawing to fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT : Id "c3" respawing to fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT : Id "c4" respawing to fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT : Id "c5" respawing to fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT : Id "c1" respawing to fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT : Id "c6" respawing to fast: disable for 5 minutes

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
```

I SYSTEM WISI ... JEDYNE CO MOGE ZROBIC TO ALT+CTRL+DEL i nastapi rebot systemu)

CO MAM ZROBIC  :Sad:  ?? POMOCY BO NIE SPALEM CALA NOC ABY TO ZAINSTALOWAC I TERAZ COS TAKIEGO :/ 

JAK POTRZEBUJECIE JAKIES INFORMACJE (CONFIGI ITP) TO NAPISZCIE A WKLEJE

----------

## nelchael

/etc/conf.d/local.start i /etc/inittab

----------

## qermit

masz błąd w /etc/inittab (local start jest wykonywany wcześniej i to poprawnie). najlepiej go wrzuć na forum. Masz błąd w czymś takim: 

```
c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux
```

----------

## Prompty

hmmmm no to powiem cos ciekwszego ... tez mam cos takiego na desktopie ... tyle ze jak sie chrootuje na partycje dostaje 

Uawaga ... werble prosze

```
segmentation fault
```

any ideas ? jestm o krok od formatu

----------

## flakusiek

/ETC/CONF.D/LOCAL.START : 

```

# /etc/conf.d/local.start:

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/conf.d/local.start,v 1.4 2002/11/18 19:39:22 azarah Exp $

# This is a good place to load any misc.

# programs on startup ( 1>&2 )

```

/ETC/INITTAB : 

```

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inittab,v 1.6 2003/01/06 21:32:43 azarah Exp $

#

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown 

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab

```

----------

## qermit

Twoje konfiguracje są dobre. problem tkwi więc w samym agetty.

----------

## flakusiek

u mnie chrootowanie dziala ladnie ...

mowisz agetty  :Neutral:  ?? ... ja nawet nie wiem co to znaczy  :Sad: 

----------

## qermit

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> u mnie chrootowanie dziala ladnie ...
> 
> mowisz agetty  ?? ... ja nawet nie wiem co to znaczy 

 agetty czyli program do logowania (a jest ich wiele) - siedzi w pakiecie "util-linux"

----------

## flakusiek

nie wiem teraz sobie mysle ze moze instlacja jakos sie rozni ?? instalowalem z dokumentacji polskiej na gentoo.org i tam chyba byl opis do 2004.3 , a ja instalowalem 2005.0 - nie wiecie czy sa jakies roznice ??  macie jakies pomysly (poza formatem :/ ) ??

----------

## qermit

Ja bym zrobił:

```
emerge util-linux
```

a jak to nie pomoże to można jeszcze się pobawiż z tym inittab'em. Jeżeli już masz Xy to nie będzie raczej problemu z użytkowaniem.

Ps z jakiego stage instalowałeś i jakie kroki zrobiłeś?

----------

## flakusiek

instowalem ze stage 1 ... kroki ...takie jakie byly w dokumentacji , nie instalowalem sterownikow ATI (mam radeona) , zaemergowalem dodatkowo tylko : mc , ppp, pppoe(bez X) i hotplug , jako dziennik mam metalog i nie mam jeszcze X'ow(moge doinstalowac z chroota ale czy to cos da skoro system sie nie wlacza :/ ) ...w tej chwili caly czas jestem w NavynOsie (mini dystra zrobiona na gentoo) 

wlasnie przekompilowalem tamten pakiet... 

za kilka minut wracam (rebot)

----------

## flakusiek

przekompilowalem util-linux(emerge util-linux) i nadal nic  :Sad: 

jakies pomysly ??  ja nie mam pomyslow jak sie pobawic z inittabem bo tam nigdy nie grzebalem  :Neutral: 

jak ktos woli na GG to moj numer : 6130361

----------

## flakusiek

AHA PRZYPOMNIALO MI SIE :/ ... PO BOOTSTRAPIE GDY WPISALEM "EMERGE SYSTEM" I POSZEDLEM SIE CHWILE PRZESPAC TO JAKIES 6 PAKIETOW DO KONCA ZWIESIL SIE KOMP :/ NIE WIEM JAK TO SIE STALO BO SPALEM A JAK SIE OBUDZILEM TO EKRAN BYL ZUPELNIE CZARNY...NO ALE COZ NIE PRZEJMOWALEM SIE TYM ZRESETOWALEM KOMPA ZACHROOTOWALEM PONOWNIE , WLACZYLEM SWAPA I ZNOW WPISALEM EMERGE SYSTEM I DOKONCZYL TO BARDZO SZYBKO (ZOSTALY MALUTKIE PAKIETY) I DALEJ INSTALACJA SZLA NORMALNIE - BEZ PROBLEMOW ... MOGLO MIEC TO JAKIES ZNACZENIE?? (GCC MAM 3.3.5)

----------

## flakusiek

sorki wielkie, ze tak post pod postem ale mam glupie pytanie jeszcze : 

Czy mozliwe jest aby /proc byl pusty  :Neutral:  ??

----------

## qermit

```
#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/inittab,v 1.6 2003/01/06 21:32:43 azarah Exp $

#

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:once:/bin/bash --login

c1:12345:once:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab 
```

możesz jeszcze spróbować z mingetty lub fbgetty ale ich nie testowałem

Co do tego niedokończonego "emerge system" wydaje mi się że to nie powinno mieć wielkiego znaczenia - na wszelki wypadek sprawdź przy czym ci się wysypał. Możesz również sprawdzić co się stanie po odpalenu z twojego live

```
agetty 38400 tty11 linux
```

----------

## qermit

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> sorki wielkie, ze tak post pod postem ale mam glupie pytanie jeszcze : 
> 
> Czy mozliwe jest aby /proc byl pusty  ??

 jeżeli jest nie podmontowany to tak

----------

## flakusiek

```

c1:12345:once:/bin/bash --login

c1:12345:once:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux 

```

DZIALA !!!!! QRCZAKI STARY DZIEKI WIELKI NIE ZAPOMNE CI TEGO  :Smile:  jak jestes z trojmiasta to Ci moge piwo postawic  :Smile:  ....JESTES WIELKI  :Very Happy: 

DZIEKI

----------

## Dawid159

Ludzie nauczcie się czytać apel  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Prompty

hmmm  a u mnie ciagle 

```
INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel
```

jak dam dwa razy c1

```
c1:12345:once:/bin/bash --login

c1:12345:once:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux 
```

to doostaje "duplicate entry for c1" czy jakos tak i staje na hiddev ( i to nie raczej problem z hiddev bo odlaczalem mysz na usb na wszeli wypadek a nawet wylaczalem usb na plycie ... z roznymi efaktami )

<edit>

moj inittab

```

#

# /etc/inittab:  This file describes how the INIT process should set up

#                the system in a certain run-level.

#

# Author:  Miquel van Smoorenburg, <miquels@cistron.nl>

# Modified by:  Patrick J. Volkerding, <volkerdi@ftp.cdrom.com>

# Modified by:  Daniel Robbins, <drobbins@gentoo.org>

# Modified by:  Martin Schlemmer, <azarah@gentoo.org>

#

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/sysvinit/files/inittab,v 1.2 2004/12

/22 03:25:20 vapier Exp $

# Default runlevel.

id:3:initdefault:

# System initialization, mount local filesystems, etc.

si::sysinit:/sbin/rc sysinit

# Further system initialization, brings up the boot runlevel.

rc::bootwait:/sbin/rc boot

l0:0:wait:/sbin/rc shutdown

l1:S1:wait:/sbin/rc single

l2:2:wait:/sbin/rc nonetwork

l3:3:wait:/sbin/rc default

l4:4:wait:/sbin/rc default

l5:5:wait:/sbin/rc default

l6:6:wait:/sbin/rc reboot

#z6:6:respawn:/sbin/sulogin

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:once:/bin/bash --login

c2:12345:once:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

#c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

#c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

#c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

#c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

#c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

# SERIAL CONSOLES

#s0:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS0 vt100

#s1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 9600 ttyS1 vt100

# What to do at the "Three Finger Salute".

ca:12345:ctrlaltdel:/sbin/shutdown -r now

# Used by /etc/init.d/xdm to control DM startup.

# Read the comments in /etc/init.d/xdm for more

# info. Do NOT remove, as this will start nothing

# extra at boot if /etc/init.d/xdm is not added

# to the "default" runlevel.

x:a:once:/etc/X11/startDM.sh

# End of /etc/inittab

```

</edit>

----------

## rampage7

flakusiek - nie wiem czy wiesz, ale wielkie litery oznaczają nic innego jak tylko krzyk. Więc dlaczego krzyczysz na nas, chcących Ci pomóc?

----------

## flakusiek

heh .. no sorki juz nie bede  :Very Happy:  ...ale byłem na takim ciśnieniu ze poezja  :Smile: 

a jeśli chodzi o błąd w tym wątku to mimo tego, że system wkońcu poszedł to i tak były jakieś błędy :/ 

dlatego sie zmobilizowałem i zrobiłem formata i od nowa gentoo (ale tym razem 2004.3) i teraz jest wszystko dobrze  :Smile:  (pisze tego posta juz z tego gentoo  :Very Happy: )

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Prompty

a czy jest mi ktos w stanie pomoc ? dwa posty do góry ...

----------

## qermit

 *flakusiek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> c1:12345:once:/bin/bash --login
> ...

 Obawiam się jednak że to nie koniec twoich problemów - to nie jest ładna konfiguracja. Co do tego podwujnego c1 to sorki bo ślepy trochę jestem.

Co do twojego problemu Prompty to obawiam się że ustawiłeś za wysokie flagi dla twojego procka (na pentuium 1 nie mogłem odpalić kilku zkompilowanych programów i musiałem 2h rekompilować).

Ps wielkie litery mogą też oznaczać RADOŚĆ lub PODNIECENIE

----------

## Prompty

@qermit    Dwa lata mi ten system chodzil i jakos nie narzekal ;]   a teraz siedze pod winda dobrze ze chociaz MSDN'owa 

moze to kwestia rekompilacji czegos systemowego ( oby ) ?

----------

## flakusiek

no własnie PODNIECENIE  :Very Happy:  .... byłem podniecony ale szybko podniecenie opadło gdy sie okazało, ze nie było kilku pakietów i wogole jakoś dzifffnie było  :Wink:  teraz 2004.3 jest i wszysko jest idealnie  :Very Happy:  ..nawet stery ATI i bardzo dobrze chodzą  :Very Happy: 

----------

## qermit

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> @qermit    Dwa lata mi ten system chodzil i jakos nie narzekal ;]   a teraz siedze pod winda dobrze ze chociaz MSDN'owa 
> 
> moze to kwestia rekompilacji czegos systemowego ( oby ) ?

 dwa lata powiadasz? ja na moim aktualnym gentoo siedzę dopiero 3/4 roku a już odkryłem że mam multum niezgodności przy bibliotekach dynamicznych (sprawdzłeś) i musiałem się nasiedzieć przy strojeniu wszystkiego. Od wzoraj rbię kumplowi na moim kompie obraz (świeże stage, świeże portage tree) i już zaczeło mi się sypać (też jakaś biblioteka). Skoro to nie flagi - stawiam na któryś z pakietów podstawowych. A tak wogule to przy jakim runlewelu ci się wywala?

----------

## Prompty

rozumiem ze przy wejsiu w  default runlevel (albo tuz przed ) ....

jeszcze nie zaczyna wysiwetlac gwiazdek po lewej stronie :]

no co do trwalosci gentoo to tez zauwazam ze dziala coraz wolniej coraz wiecej zablokowanych pakietow ... dlatego rozwazam wrzucenie tego do sql'a zeby odrobine szybciej dzialalo.

Z innymi rzeczami sie mialem problemu .... oprocz trwajacego wieki fixpackages ...ale to jest do przezycia ...

no dobra jak nie ma rady to chyba zrobie emerge -e system ... potrwa wieki pewnie :[

----------

## qermit

 *Prompty wrote:*   

> jeszcze nie zaczyna wysiwetlac gwiazdek po lewej stronie :]

 

Czyli cała winą obarczę skrypt "/sbin/rc" (jeżeli nie pojawia ci się "Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPLv2") lub jego zależności.

----------

## Prompty

wlasnie na to wyglada ...tylko cholera co z tym zrobic ... moze po prostu formacik i freshinstall ? tylko nie mam ochote na stage1 znowu :]

ani czasu robic taki system ...

jak nie pomozecie to zainstaluej Fedore ! ROTFL ;]

jak bede mial chwile czasu to zerkne co on tak robi i czy ma co robic ...

----------

## numerodix

Mialem bardzo podobny problem o ile nie dokladnie taki sam. Symptomy takie jak podaje flakusiek oraz segfault przy chroot. Czytalem w innym miejscu ze komus sie udalo chroot zamieniajac /lib z tym ktory jest na livecd. Faktycznie dziala. Jak juz mam chroot to kompiluje glibc (gdzie tkwi caly problem, uwaga na use flags! powinno byc +nptl +nptlonly albo bez zadnego z nich) i przepatrzylem caly /lib (ten originalny) zeby zobaczyc co mi jeszcze brakuje. Napisalem banalny skrypt w tym celu..

```
for i in $(ls --color=none /lib.old)

do

        qpkg -f /lib/$i >> list

done;
```

Wiec mam liste pakietow w "list" ktore musze zainstalowac aby uzyskac stan oryginalny. Calosc zajela mi jakies 3-4 godziny..  :Sad: 

----------

## Prompty

wlasnie robie emerge glibc ...dzieki za pomoc mam nadzieje ze zadziala :]

<edit>

nie zadzialalo ... z wersja kernela 24 moglem sie dostac na swoje dyski (chroot) natomiast przy 26 dostaje segfault'a

sciagne jakas nowsza wersje livecd ...shit ;/

</edit>

----------

